# Wot U doing for Christmas?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Probably a bit early but I don't care :wink: 

We're on the ferry on the 22nd Dec, we intend to be in a little German town called Wolfenbuettel for Christmas day where we are going to roast a Chicken crown with tatties and seasonal veg on the Cobb (no oven in our van) washed down with a nice bottle (or 2) of Chablis premier cru (bought in Chablis itself this year) followed by a bit of local Stollen cake and fresh cream. 
We will then probably mosey across to Berlin for a few days exploring their Christmas markets (on 'till new year) before meandering loosely back to the ferry.

The reason I mention this is we have both had to work over Christmas for the past few years (She - Nurse, Me - MOD) so we're really looking forward to this one.

Be interested to know what you're doing for Christmas if you're away in the van.

:x-mas: Frohe Weinachten to you all, even if we are a bit early :lol: 

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Pete

Short answer is - we don't know. Offspring are unlikely to be around, so we have the opportunity of doing 'something'. We're not sure what, yet  We're booked into the New Year rally at Southsea, but apart from that, our calendar looks empty  

Gerald


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Can I tag along - that sounds like a huge lump of Xmas cheer

Myself I'll be staying at home - opening packets of socks and pants, watching repeats of Only fools and Horses and losing at Trivial Pursuit


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our best Christmases have been on deserted beaches in Gambia, Mexico Baha, San Diago far away from the hype and commercialism. 

I now dislike 'The Festive Season' where if you don't overspend, overeat and overdrink (?) you are classed as a Humbug.

Ray.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ooh that sounds fabby Peejay. We are doing a circular route round Cornwall with some wild camping on beaches at Fistral beach. We have booked a couple of sites just to empty stuff and fill up but a whole 10 days can't wait.

We will be doing Germany next Christmas if I can get the time off this is the first time in 12 years for me. Mind you we don't celebrate it anyway just have the holiday.

Just wish could take the dogs with us abroad one we could but the other is too old! and doesn't like travelling long distances.

Greenie

PS if could attach a route I would but this attaching lark is beyond me!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Going out shopping for easter eggs


Dave p


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I now dislike 'The Festive Season' where if you don't overspend, overeat and overdrink (?) you are classed as a Humbug.
> 
> Ray.


Have to say I'm with you on this :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not buying each other anything (I probably will though) but spending the money getting out of the UK ASAP. Cant happen fast enough for me. Hopefully mid Dec or earlier depending on work. Then at least 2 months n France, Portugal or wherever. thats the rough plan. Hopefully it will come off!!


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I now dislike 'The Festive Season' where if you don't overspend, overeat and overdrink (?) you are classed as a Humbug.


we shall be heading to scotland in our van, where i shall overeat, overdrink and be quite happily miserable about the whole xmas affair.

we too shall be cooking a chicken crown or maybe beef this year - provided i've managed to get an oven by then, and what's more if i don't have to speak to anyone other than the wife, weather it's for the day or week that'll be just fine!

looking forward to it!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We are spending it at home, our kids and my parents are coming to help us over eat, drink too much, watch too much tv, open silly presents, play silly games and laugh a lot. Oh and the kids are determind to go to the beach..... hope it isn't raining.

Tina


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Away on the 26th to Ireland west coast, Killarney and Dingle for new years eve third year running. Great company and Craik!!! Wild camping brings the cost of the Guinness down a bit.

Peter.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Down the pub xmas morning with my 2 lads and 2 stepsons than back for dindins, 13 at the table,a quick nap ,then the party begins ,plenty of games and normally we have people turning up for the evening.
Anyone passing are always welcome.
Les


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Along with Jill and Meg (Jack Russel). we will be returning for the second year to Santa's Grotto at the Caravan Club site in Southport.

Great Christmas atmosphere with alot of the 'campers' decorating their pitches and vans.

Santa actually visits the site on the 'Rotary, sledge.

Cheers


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Couple of double posts there, maybe a bit of Christmas cheer already :lol: 

The last time we had Christmas in the van was about 8 years ago, we had a few days at York CC site (yes we actually managed to book it!).

It was magical, York is brilliant. Churchy stuff ain't normally my thing but we went to midnight mass at the Minster, bluddy freezing but thoroughly enjoyed it and it actually snowed (well, a few flakes) on Boxing day.

The Germans really know how to do Christmas so I have high hopes this year. Also hoping to spend many more Christmasses away in the van in the future  

Keep em coming :x-mas:

Pete


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

BAH HUMBUG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Wanted to go abroad for Xmas but other half is saying no no. So waiting for it to be a bit closer and try one of the club sites that at this moment are fully booked. Did this last year and managed to get on. So fingers crossed it will work this year too!!!


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Christmas*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Going out shopping for easter eggs
> 
> Dave p


New Bike Dave??


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Couple of double posts there, maybe a bit of Christmas cheer already :lol: Pete


Hi Pete, I did notice as I read through and have cleared them now :wink:

You sound as if you're going to have a great time - enjoy 

As for me, we have family and extended family over during Christmas it's all good fun. Usually there's around 18/20 adults and children that descend on us so it's never quiet :lol:

Reading through this thread, to all who are lucky enough to be away no matter where, enjoy your holiday 

MHS...Rob


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

For me the holiday period is our busiest at work and so I am likely to be working for much of it. If I can get 2 days off together we will travel to Southampton and spend the time with our children and grandchildren. New Year will be similar.I have offerred to work over New Year in hopes that I might get Christmas off. I won't know until 2nd November when our rota is released.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Working until mid-day on 24th.
As there are no ferries on Christmas Day we have to wait until boxing day to get over - then down to outlaws in Carmaux to spend New Year.
Collect Frederic from his fathers in Aix - en - P on new years day then back to blighty for work on the 4th...........

Hope it doesnt snow like it did last year or we will be stuck in Carmaux........he he he.....

Carl & Flo (& Frederic too...)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Christmas*

Wanted to go to Costa Tropical/Sierra Nevada

Until I saw the one way price with P&O to Bilbao was £629!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

monkton said:


> BAH HUMBUG!!!!!!!!!


That's us as well! 
We're off to Portugal on the 14th. 
Gary :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

> Wanted to go to Costa Tropical/Sierra Nevada
> 
> Until I saw the one way price with P&O to Bilbao was £629!


You could always go via a shorter ferry crossing and drive down, it will be considerably cheaper


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Price*

Thanks Steco1958

I have done that before, just a lot more miles and as we have little time (not going until after Christmas) A cruise to relax on would be more enjoyable.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why is it the Brits start on about Christmas mid September? Shops bang on about Christmas being 50% of their annual takings. It's all a commercial hype.

France and the USA just make it one family day. Although there are Christmas shops in the US open all year. 

As Christmas has the highest number of Heart Attacks, bankruptcies and divorces, I want to keep healthy and married so will try and ignore it when it comes.

Yeah I'm a Humbug. My wife has started decorating the house already as one son and granddaughter are coming over for 9 days.

:lol: 

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*With*



raynipper said:


> Why is it the Brits start on about Christmas mid September? Shops bang on about Christmas being 50% of their annual takings. It's all a commercial hype.
> 
> France and the USA just make it one family day. Although there are Christmas shops in the US open all year.
> 
> ...


Ray, I am with you all the way!

The only reason I look and book in advance is for the Ferry bookings and costs.

That said, I noticed the £629 one way to Bilbao has gone down to £500

Trev


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Spend it on my mates pub car park in the middle of the country surrounded by thatched cottages and countryside in Norfolk

In there most nights for a cider and meal in front of his roaring log fire.
New years eve is a big ho ha and anyone that stays all night get a free full english next morning.
Phill


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi adgy

We are also off to Southport CC site for the second year. Come over and say Hi. 


Trevor


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Why is it the Brits start on about Christmas mid September? Shops bang on about Christmas being 50% of their annual takings. It's all a commercial hype.
> 
> France and the USA just make it one family day. Although there are Christmas shops in the US open all year.
> 
> ...


I dont think your Bah Humbug and I agree with you. Its all about commercial hype here in UK. Drives us potty. We never stay at home for Christmas and New Year. Its a little different for Michelle and I as sadly we have very little close family left alive and no youngsters to think about which after all is what Christmas is mainly for (Families and Youngsters). Went to Tenerife last year which was ok but would rather have an adventure in the van this year. The way things are going we will probably end up spending Christmas in France and then head down to Portugal. Anyone got any recommendations for Christmas in France?

cheers
Barry


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Trevor

If I'm not mistaken that was your display from last year. Remember it well........... Not far from Father Christmas's van ;-)

Cheers


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We shall spend Xmas eve with the daughter and grandkids. Xmas day with one of the sons and grandkids. Boxing day with number 2 son and grandkids and for new year and our birthdays off to Goa for a month. Then back to the van and fulltiming again.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Our first christmas of full timing, and not having got to Europe yet because of a very slow house sale, we're hoping to be somewhere warm and christmassy, southern Spain perhaps.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi dora.

Hope you do get your house sold. You need to Get down past Calpe in spain to get the warmer weather. We spent 2 christmases in Benidorm. Loads to see and do.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

teensvan said:


> Hi dora.
> 
> Hope you do get your house sold. You need to Get down past Calpe in spain to get the warmer weather. We spent 2 christmases in Benidorm. Loads to see and do.
> 
> steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


Thank you both, Steve and Ann

Houses sold!, last house completion date 19th October, hurragh!, been waiting all year. Today put a deposit on a Winnebago Brave to collect end October. A bit of a trip midlands down to say bye bye to family then off. We was wondering about cabopino, or similar, but I would think Benidorm also would be good, think its the only time of year I would go in search for English communities in Spain.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> If I'm not mistaken that was your display from last year. Remember it well........... Not far from Father Christmas's van Wink


No, not my display just a photo of a good one nearby. Mine was limited to a couple of LED candles in the window  

Here's another

Trevor


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

You know it kinda annoys me when people write 'Xmas'
Christmas is losing its true meaning quickly enough without abbreviating its name to this!


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening all :wink: 

This will be our first 'CHRISTMAS' as fulltimers. :lol: 

We are currently in Germany and will probably be here until after CHRISTMAS. We have been here a week now and as yet have not seen another British number plate. Where is everybody :?: 

I am looking forward to the CHRISTMAS markets.....lots of gluwein Mmmmmm Lecker!

Look forward to seeing some of you maybe later on in the year. 

Dean


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well this topic has really set me off.............Oh to be somewhere sunny on CHRISTMAS day and away from all the expense and hype here.

Not to mention the DFD sale ads on Boxing day :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Fairportgoer said:


> We are currently in Germany and will probably be here until after CHRISTMAS. We have been here a week now and as yet have not seen another British number plate. Where is everybody :?:
> 
> Dean


We'll be there in December Dean :wink:

:x-mas:

Pete


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> You know it kinda annoys me when people write 'Xmas'
> Christmas is losing its true meaning quickly enough without abbreviating its name to this!


Its not an abbrievation.
X is used to denote "christ" in many languages and faiths and is part of the reason it was used as a replacment for a signature for those who could not write their name as they were asked to show their alleigance to the christian faith. Its also the reason its used to denote a kiss as it was supposed to denote the kiss of god.

Cheers and merry X(Christ)mas.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

drcotts said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > You know it kinda annoys me when people write 'Xmas'
> ...


Thanks for that it's the first time I have heard of it and it sounds a really nice explanation. You live and learn! 
Regards 
Sylke


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

drcotts said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > You know it kinda annoys me when people write 'Xmas'
> ...


Well you learn something every day - Cheers!


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Fairportgoer said:


> Good Evening all :wink:
> 
> This will be our first 'CHRISTMAS' as fulltimers. :lol:
> 
> ...


Hi to yous. 
Not full timing (though could) and Germany will be far too cold for that for us, but. Been here since September 3rd, Dusseldorf show and after a very dizzying ride round on our bikes, there were, several English vans there. Since then, Two!!! We have not even passed them!. Today we have come to a lovely place Neumagen-Dhron (directly on the Mosel) particularly to do our washing, the lady here asked me my name and said oh, sorry, I should have remembered. We were here for one or two days (cannot remember) two years ago! So,I do not know where everyone is. Would like to add though that the last two weeks in October are a school holiday in this part of Germany and stellplatzes get very full, to bursting, in the evening, we were home about this time before. VERY COLD already, 1.5C overnight the last two nights and though sunny still very cold in the day, gloves for cycling, coats for sunbathing (I feel like a Russian) required. Still love it. The Feder Wiesser flows though Lidl's (ON the Mosel) are rare, may have to move on, shop for those essentials, and come back. Gluwein in Lidl, Netto, Norma, Edeka....... not a shortage! Jane


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > Hezbez said:
> ...


No problems at all.


----------



## jaxy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peejay, just noticed this post from a couple of weeks ago while browsing. The name Wolfenbuttel made me sit up, as we were based not too far away 20 years ago, when the wall came down. Doesn't time fly!

We havn't been back since, but are contemplating a similar trip between xmas and the new year. Would love to see the new Berlin etc.

Anyway, it sounds as if you've got a great plan there, have a great time, and we might see you on the road. Mine's a Shultheiss....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jaxy;

We decided on Wolfenbuettel on the recommendation of a German friend. There is what looks like a nice stellplatz there and it makes a good stoppover on the way through to Berlin.
20 years ago eh, we were based at Gutersloh in 76, I've just realised that was 33 years ago!

Tchuss!

Pete


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I will be working christmas day.... I really dont mind, left all that behind in the uk, just be serving xmas lunch to the tourists, ..... here in the Canaries u can celebrate or not, although the biggy is on 5th of Jan.we do have a few decorations but we are not swamped by the hype and pressure, which i prefer, im not bar humbug but its just more expense that i could do without at the moment, so an ordinary day for me !!!!! plus we can go down to the beach after work ummmmm


----------

